# WinMx not working on Optimum Online?



## ukbri (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi there!

I am extremely new here....! I have a quick question: I have recently subscribed to optimum online, and now WinMX no longer works....any possible reasons or ways to get it working again??? Any help would be MUCH appreciated!~ Cheers!!


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

If you can at least get it to start, hit F1 for the help section or why not re-install it .I would guess it has something to do with changing ISP`S.


----------



## ukbri (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi there, 

Thanks for the advice - I have re-installed it several times, to no avail...I have also heard from several other people on Optimum Online that any of their file sharing programs are becoming defunct...Any ideas? thanks!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Try KaZaa Lite.

http://www.nocando.com


----------



## ukbri (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi franca,

Have tried KaZaa lite, doesn't work....


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Have you changed the setup for winmx ? you'll have to change from diialup to cable in the setup .


----------



## ukbri (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi franca...yes, have tried it to no avail!  I think it is something to do with optimum online itself....i wonder if anyone else has had this problem? And if so if there are any other ports we could try to connect with? Cheers!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Go 2 the software thread & type WinMX in search, this will show you lots of stuff about WinMX probs.


----------



## kimyeast (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi, got the last few months I have had a problem with winmx at first everthinh was great, then, all of a sudden everyone timed out when trying to upload from me then a few weeks later I couldnt get any downloads. I to have Opti online and I do think it is a problem with them. Now, I cant even connect to winmx the yellow light flashes and nothing connects. I tried reinstalling and nothing is working. I have the same problem with Kaaza now I only get maybe 1 out of twenty songs I try to download. I really thing Opti online is playing around with us


----------



## MrDonLitho (Oct 12, 2003)

Ukbri -

I am also new here. I had WinMX working fine until some time ago. Thinking it was just a network outage, I stopped going logging into winmx for a while. Now nothing works....I also tried Kazaa and nothing. I really think optimum online is blocking its usage.


----------



## spiffyb (Jan 12, 2005)

I live in New Jersey.
All my uploads within Winmx get "timeout" or "connection reset by peer"
(no firewall, no router, settings are correct)


I've called several times to complain, but the say they are not filtering, or capping transfers.
I'm going to keep calling
I guess I might have to go back to DSL.


Temporary WorkAround:
Try a 56k modem connection.


----------



## spiffyb (Jan 12, 2005)

Try port 608 for TCP and UDP.
These port use to work for me, but then all of a sudden uploads started failing again. 
Downloads work great.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Sorry guys.................No posting of filesharing tips or programs.
Forum rules.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread, we no longer support problems with P2P programs.


----------

